# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  المضمضة بالزيت

## ملكة سبأ

طبعاً الغذاء البسيط المتوازن ومضغه أساسي للشفاء، لكن هذه الطريقة *مفاجأة فعلاً...*
علاج بسيط وفعال جداً لكثير من الأمراض، مثل:
"الصداع، التهاب القصبات، آلام الأسنان، الجلطات، الأكزيما، القرحات وأمراض المعدة، أمراض الأمعاء، القلب، الدم، الكلى، الكبد، الرئة، الأمراض النسائية والأرق المزمن.... وتشفي كذلك من أمراض الأعصاب والشلل والتهاب السحايا... تمنع السرطان ونمو الأورام الخبيثة وكذلك تزيلها وتشفيها"... 
حتى أنها تشفي الأمراض الناتجة عن الآثار الجانبية للأدوية الكيميائية! 
*عملية بسيطة جداً وغير مكلفة أبداً...* 
*يمكنك تجربتها أنت بنفسك لتتأكد من مفعولها...*
هذه الطريقة قديمة من ألوف السنين، مذكورة في طب الأيورفيدا، وهي تعمل على أسباب الأمراض الجذرية، لذلك تستغرق وقتاً معيناً لإعطاء النتيجة المرغوبة، والوقت يعتمد على حالة المريض وشدة مرضه، لذلك لا تتوقع شفاء خارقاً ساحراً في ليلة واحدة! هذه ليست وصفة دواء كيماوي أو أعشاب سرية! 
*مقدمة عن العلاج بالمضمضه بالزيت:*
تم طرح عدة أبحاث في عدة اجتماعات أمام أطباء الأورام والجراثيم من أكثر من جامعة عالمية، وقد أثار هذا العلاج البسيط والغريب كثيراً من الجدل والاهتمام، بمجرد استخدام قليل من الزيت المعصور على البارد وتحقيق الشفاء. 
في حال قراءتك للمزيد من الاختبارات والأبحاث على هذا العلاج، لا تضع كثيراً من الوقت، عليك أن تختبره بنفسك لتثبت أثره وفعاليته. 
المفاجئ هنا هو أن نتائجاً مذهلة في الشفاء يمكن تحقيقها بهذه الطريقة الطبيعية الحيوية البسيطة والخالية من أي ضرر. 
هذه الطريقة البسيطة تمكنك من علاج معظم الأمراض المنتشرة، وحتى أحياناً يمكن الاستغناء عن العمل الجراحي وتناول الأدوية الكيميائية التي تسبب كثيراً من الآثار الجانبية الخطيرة. 
المثير في الموضوع هو بساطة الطريقة.... وهي تتجلى بالمضمضه بزيت معصور على البارد في فمك (زيت دوار الشمس أو السمسم)، وحتى من غير الضروري أن يكون منتجاً عضوياً، حتى زيت دوار الشمس العادي المكرر الموجود في المحلات أثبت فعاليته عند كثير من الناس.... 
عملية الشفاء هنا ينجزها الجسم لوحده، وليس الزيت... 
بهذه الطريقة يمكن علاج الخلايا، الأنسجة، وكل الأعضاء في وقت واحد، والجسم بكامله يتخلص من نفاياته السامة ودون أي ضرر على الكائنات الدقيقة المفيدة في جسمنا. 
إن البشر لا يعيشون إلا نصف عمرهم الافتراضي... ويمكنهم بسهولة أن يعيشوا بصحة وسعادة على الأقل *140* إلى* 150 سنة*... 
*خطوات العلاج بالمضمضه بالزيت:*
من المهم أن تفهم أنه خلال عملية المضمضه بالزيت، يتم طبيعياً تنشيط عملية الاستقلاب في الجسم، وهذا يقود إلى تحسين الصحة كلها. وأحد النتائج المذهلة السريعة هنا هو إعادة ربط وتقوية الأسنان الضعيفة المخلخلة، وإيقاف نزيف اللثة وتبييض الأسنان الواضح. 
ألمضمضه بالزيت يتم قبل الفطور... ولتسريع العملية يمكن تكرارها ثلاث مرات في اليوم، لكن دائماً قبل الوجبات على معدة فارغة... واستمر بها عدة أيام حتى تعود إليك قوتك ونشاطك القديم قبل أي مرض، وتعود حيوتك ونومك الهادئ. 
عند الاستيقاظ صباحاً يجب أن تشعر بالانتعاش، ويجب ألا يكون هناك *هالة سوداء تحت عينيك*، وتكون شهيتك جيدة للطعام مع نوم مريح وتفكير عميق وذاكرة طيبة. 
استمع لجسمك فهو الذي يحدد الفترة اللازمة... الأمراض الشديدة ستشفى بسرعة خلال يومين إلى أربعة أيام.بأذن الله.. الأمراض المزمنة أو المستعصية عادة تحتاج لوقت أطول، وأحياناً سنة كاملة، لذلك رجاء لا تستسلم بسرعة. 
** الخطوة الأولى:*
أول شيء في الصباح على معدة فارغة وقبل شرب أي سوائل (حتى الماء)، اسكب معلقة طعام (10 مل) من زيت دوار الشمس أو السمسم في فمك (أو أي نوع زيت تختاره وتحب تجربته). 
** الخطوة الثانية:*
تمضمض بالزيت وحركه عبر فمك دون بلعه... 15 إلى 20 دقيقة... حركه إلى زوايا الفم وعبر أسنانك، وكأنك تمضمض فمك ببساطة (لا ترجع رأسك للخلف للغرغرة). 
ستجد أن الزيت سيبدأ بالترقق كالماء مع امتزاجه باللعاب... 
تابع المضمضه... إذا تعبت عضلات فكك فأنت تتعبها زيادة، لا حاجة لبذل جهد كبير هنا. 
استرخي قليلاً واستخدم لسانك لتحريك الزيت في فمك... عندما تقوم بهذا ستشعر براحة كبيرة... وبعد فترة من التكرار سيصير شيئاً عادياً جداً. 
ألمضمضه بالزيت يفعّل الأنزيمات وهي بدورها تسحب السموم من الدم. 
** الخطوة الثالثة:*
مع اقتراب نهاية جلسة المضمضه بالزيت، قد تلاحظ أن خليط اللعاب والزيت قد أصبح سميكاً، هذا شيء عادي بما أنه يسحب السموم من جسمك. 
بعد مرور 20 دقيقة من البداية، ابصق الزيت خارجاً إلى دورة المياه... ولا تتفاجأ بلونه الأصفر الشاحب، هذا عادي.
** الخطوة الرابعة:*
اغسل فمك مرتين بالماء الدافئ وابصقه في دورة المياه... ويمكنك اختيارياً غسله أيضاً بالماء والملح، أو بمطهر فموي جيد مثل (الماء الأكسجيني النقي الممد، إنْ وجد)، وهذا فعال في إزالة أي سموم باقية في فمك. 
إذا كنت تستخدم المغسلة، فاغسلها بالصابون بعد انتهائك لأن الزيت الخارج مليء بالبكتيريا والسموم. 
*بعض الاحتياطات:*
-- لا تبلع الزيت، بل عليك بصقه... لكن إذا بلعته دون قصد فلا مشكلة تستدعي القلق. سوف ينطرح عبر أمعائك ولا ضرورة لعمل أي شيء. 
-- إذا كنت تتحسس من نوع معين من الزيت، استبدله بماركة أخرى أو نوع آخر. 
-- زيت دوار الشمس وزيت السمسم كلاهما متساويان في الفائدة وشفاء الأمراض، الزيوت الأخرى قد تكون أقل فعالية. 
-- في حالة وجود عدة أمراض، يمكن في بداية تطبيق العلاج أن تسوء بعض العوارض، وحتى من الممكن أنه خلال الشفاء قد تعدي منطقة منظفة منطقة أخرى، لذلك لا تتوقف أبداً حتى لو ساءت الحالة... مثلاً، لا داعي لإيقاف العلاج إذا ارتفعت حرارتك (ارتفاع الحرارة رد فعل طبيعي من الجسم ليشفي نفسه)، ودائماً تذكر هنا، أن ازدياد عوارض المرض مع تطبيق المضغ هو علامة جيدة تدل على الشفاء. 
*نتائج المضمضه بالزيت:*
إن نتائج هذه الطريقة العلاجية قد جلبت الذهول لكثير من الناس، وأدت لمزيد من الأبحاث... وهذه الأبحاث حول المضمضه بالزيت قم تم تدوينها وتصنيفها بعمق، خاصة مع اعتبار التشابهات الوظيفية لأجسام الناس. 
من المفاجئ أنه من خلال هذه الطريقة الطبيعية، تم شفاء كثير من الأمراض والأعراض المتنوعة وزالت دون أي تأثيرات جانبية. هذه الطريقة البسيطة تمكننا من شفاء عدد كبير من الأمراض المنتشرة، والتي غالباً ما تعالج بعملية جراحية أو بأدوية كيماوية قوية، وطبعاً مع كثير من الآثار الجانبية. 
بساطة وفعالية العلاج المتمثل بالمضمضه بالزيت وتحريكه عبر الفم، تعود إلى تنشيط أجهزة الجسم الإفرازية والإطراحية... من خلال هذه الطريقة يمكن شفاء الخلايا المفردة، كتل الخلايا مثل العقد اللمفية، ونسج أعقد كالأعضاء الداخلية كلها بوقت واحد. 
ويحدث هذا لأن الأحياء الدقيقة المفيدة المتعايشة في أجسامنا تحصل على وسط جيد وطاقة ونشاط إضافي... دون هذه الكائنات المتعايشة معنا (التي تدمرها المضادات الحيوية) تميل أجسامنا إلى المرض أكثر من الصحة والشفاء... استخدام هذه الطريقة بانتظام يعكس هذا التدهور ويجعل الصحة هي الحالة العامة وتمكننا من الحياة 150 سنة على الأقل!بأذن الله وهذا ضعف متوسط العمر الحالي للبشر. 
كثير من الأطباء عبر العالم يدعمون هذا العلاج، وبواسطته يمكن *بالتأكيد*شفاء عدة أمراض بأذن الله: الصداع النصفي، التهاب القصبات، الأسنان المنخورة أو الملتهبة، الجلطات الدموية، أمراض الدم المزمنة مثل سرطان الدم، التهاب المفاصل وما ينتج عنه، الشلل الجسدي والعصبي، الإكزيما، التهابات الأمعاء، التهاب الصفاق، أمراض القلب، أمراض الكلى، التهاب السحايا، اضطرابات المرأة الهرمونية...... 
هذه الطريقة تعالج الجسم كواحدة متكاملة... وفي الأمراض التي تُسمّى "مستعصية" مثل السرطان والإيدز والالتهابات والعدوى المزمنة، أظهرت هذه الطريقة نجاحاً تفوّق على كثير من العلاجات الأخرى... حتى أنه تم علاج مريض سرطان دم مزمن بعد فشل طرق العلاج المنتشرة طيلة 15 سنة، وعلاج مريض بالتهاب مفاصل شديد كان مقعداً بسببه، حيث تعافى خلال 3 أيام فقط مع زوال كل أعراض الالتهاب.

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ويلي جتني حومه
ماصدق زيــــــــــــــــت
أحد جرب يخبرنا؟؟

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكورة _على الموضوع القيم و  المفيدة
_الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمين يــــ الغاالية ..*

*ع الطرح القيم ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

*يعطيك الصحة و العافية ..~*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

ياااااااااااسبحاااااااان الله 

صراحة شيء بالفعل غرييب

لكن أني من النوع إللي يحب يجرب 

جاري التطبيق 

لي عودة

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

مرآآآآآآآآآحب  
( هذه تجربتي) 
صار لي تقريباً اسبوع اتمضمض بالزيت  
وظنيت نفسي أتوهم أن أسناني زاد بياضها  
لكن بعد تقريباً 3 أيام من المضمضة لا حظت ان في الاسنان الامامية إللي تحت فيها جير مترام تفتت وحسيت به في فمي مثل التراب أغلبه راح تقريباً

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*شي غريب بآلفعل ..*

*ملكة سبأ ..*

*سلمت يدآكـ ع الطرحـ ..*

*دمتِ ~ بـِ صحة ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طرح  غــــــــــــــــريب جداَ* 
*يسلموا مليون غناتي* 
*موفقه لكل خير* 
*دمتي سالمه..*

----------

